# Grub as bootloader



## mechanic (Feb 9, 2013)

My system has a Grub loader with a Linux system and some free space to install FreeBSD. Every attempt to install FreeBSD washes out, although the installer completes its script the first reboot fails and the system hangs (it's a USB disk). That's why I'm trying the Grub route, this machine apparently doesn't like USB disks with BSD installed. Now where is the option to NOT load the FreeBSD boot loader? I can't see it on any of the installer screens! Actually loading the BSD loader into the partition would be OK but this kind of option doesn't present itself in the installer.

[Edit:]
The main problem seems to be the assignment of the boot flag at partition time, the F-BSD installer doesn't cope well with multi-boot systems. Yes I know you can  move this using fdisk at the 'do you want to do anything else using  a shell?' stage of installing.


----------

